# C&c 36



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd like to hear what the members have to say about the C&C 36 built in the late 70's. 

Good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A friend bought one recently, a '79. Decent space, typical traditional layout, I think they will have cored hull and deck. Feels solid and fairly stiff walking around, much more so than our boat. They are quite happy with it, having moved up from a Wiley 34..

Have not had an opportunity to sail alongside her, so no comparison there. They are going pretty cheap these days, I think he paid low 20s if that and it needed new portlights and some cosmetic work but nothing major.

Prior to the emergence of Benes, Hunters and Jeanneaus they were the staple of the Vancouver charter fleet...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good solid boat. Most are cored Hulls true, but that shouldnt deter you if the thru hulls were bedded properly and you get good moisture readings.. Two of my friendds have them and they like most C&Cs are stiff and well designed boats to windward. Good close angles. They handle well and therefore are considered tender over 15-18, but once you find out how to conrol with sails and reefing they are quite stable. 

They are a great combination racer cruiser with a double quarterberth and good sized V. The cabin configuratuon with the U and the table is not in the way of moving forward and aft. The Galley is safe U shaped with centerline sinks also and the Nav station is good sized. C&C Build is good quality. The 36 is very similar to our 35 MKIII,

Negative...Windows leak, and engine acess is tight

dave


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*.*

all good
Just did some work on a bulkhead
standard 3 quarter inch~ amazing construction 
they sail beautifully
-JD


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks people. I have no concerns about their construction - the C&C rep pretty well covers that.

The reason I was asking is because they are part of a series that doesn't have the best rep of the various C&C models - the 26, 29, 34 & 36. I've seen/read a number of comments over the years that indicate these models were regarded as "failures", at least within the context of C&C's usual sterling reputation.

Their PHRF of 129 is not exactly superfast for a 36'. The locally built Peterson Ganbare's rate 111 and they are a considerably older design.

I have no idea what their light air performance is either - critically important around here.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

So how do you plan to use the next boat?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> So how do you plan to use the next boat?


Daysailing & local cruising. The reason we sold the big Columbia is that we came to realize we don't want to do any long term cruising. We thought we'd spend a month or more onboard at a time in the summer and so forth but we now know we don't want to - a week in Desolation Sound, 3 or 4 days in the Gulf Islands and so forth and we want to get off for a while.

Taking some friends out for the day or overnight, spur of the moment for a few hours when the sailing looks good - that sort of thing.

11 tons of boat was simply too much work & expense for that. 6 tons should be just about right - enough comfort and performance but easily handled without scrounging up crew every time.

Anyhoo - the C&C just showed up at a reduced (again) price - looks like they haven't had any offers for the fairly long time it's been on the market so it may be time for some bottom feeding.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Brochure available here C&C Resource Center

Our family had a 1981 C&C36 from 1980 thru 1990. Essentially the same as the 79 model with different windows. Headroom over 6' - my Dad is 6'3" and could stand upright inside.

The boat is not tender like the 29 or 34 of that area. It is not painfully slow like the 26. It is reasonably stiff and sails well to windward etc... Is not quite as racey as some of the others.

The 9 years we had the boat we were very pleased with it. Yes the windows did leak. If you join the C&C owners email list the process of rebedding or replacing these windows has been covered extensively

I would say is a good boat. Sails well, has interior room and is not piggish

Mike


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all - I went to look at it but the owner was "eccentric" to put it politely - the whole situation reeked of bad karma so I walked.

The experience did ruin my whole day though.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> Thanks all - I went to look at it but the owner was "eccentric" to put it politely - the whole situation reeked of bad karma so I walked.
> 
> The experience did ruin my whole day though.


Bummer.... boat name???


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Faster said:


> Bummer.... boat name???


K-Sea


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> K-Sea


Too bad, I'd seen the ad.... looked alright.


----------



## BlndSqrl (Jan 5, 2012)

I had an '81 on Lake Superior. It was a great boat, especially in light air. With a reefed main and a #4 up, I could sail in 35knts no problem. The only problem with the boat, other than the normal age stuff, is the holding tank.

I talked to one of the original C&C designers and he mentioned that the tank doesn't suck enough air during a pump out. This can cause the tank to crack at the outlet fitting. I added a second 1/2" air intake and the problem was solved. 

I would hightly recommend this boat.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a 26', and I don't see what's wrong with it, guess I don't know enough about this 'group' of CnC's. I guess it's whatever you plan to use it for. Glad you found out before you got it.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

We had a 36 for several years and enjoyed her very much. Maybe a bit more tender than the 33 and 35. Way more head room than either one of them. We had not started racing yet so I can't speak to her rating or racing capability. Look carefully at the hull on a boat of that vintage. Hull is cored. Some of the older 35s were not cored, for what it's worth.


----------



## LeaC&CFrigate (Jul 13, 2013)

JonB-I have been searching on/off for the picture you use for your profile for @ 7 years now. Do you know the name of the photographer? If so please share. I tried to download the profile pic but no luck.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

LeaC&CFrigate said:


> JonB-I have been searching on/off for the picture you use for your profile for @ 7 years now. Do you know the name of the photographer? If so please share. I tried to download the profile pic but no luck.


Beken of Cowes. Search for "Silk Crash" - the pics and story are on the web. Beken also sells posters and so forth but they are pricey and have to come from Cowes.

I particularly liked the fact that there was a guy on the bow when it happened - that's a 40' boat so you can imagine how deep he went. 

One of the sequence shows his head alongside the stern. No-one was hurt.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

These are all the shots that I know of.


----------



## LeaC&CFrigate (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks much!


----------

